# new lures for 2012



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

what lures you guys liking for 2012. heres a few i like for sure
kinky beaver
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Reaction_Innovations_Kinky_Beaver/descpage-RIKB.html
dirty jigs no-jack flippin jig
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Dirty_Jigs_No-Jack_Flippin_Jig/descpage-DRTYFLP.html


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Definitely like the looks of the kinky beaver! Also can't wait to get a hold of the new lucky craft cranks! And the new popper from rapala.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I watched a fishing show today where they were using this crankbait. What impressed me was that most of the fish they caught were on the top hook in the top of the mouth. No fish were lost. I'm gonna give 'em a try! They also have them in deep diving and lipless.

http://backstabberlures.com/images/CBK32.jpg


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

mpd5094 said:


> I watched a fishing show today where they were using this crankbait. What impressed me was that most of the fish they caught were on the top hook in the top of the mouth. No fish were lost. I'm gonna give 'em a try! They also have them in deep diving and lipless.
> 
> http://backstabberlures.com/images/CBK32.jpg


Backstabbers! Yeah, that's another one i would like to see in action. I'd really like to get a side by side comparison with a bottom hooked crank and see if it really helps.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JShort (Sep 16, 2011)

Those dirty jigs are amazing. I won't be trying to much new stuff, just improving on my techniques.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I had some real good luck with this color in the shad rap, so i'll be getting this husky jerk for the Spring, i believe it's a new ccolor for this year... at least i havent seen it yet. It's the glass minnow color
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Rapala_Husky_Jerk_Jerkbait/descpage-RHJJB.html#multiview


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i like how those rapala ultra lite series lures look. cant wait for LBF to stock em.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

One of the "Best Buy" Cranks out there ($4.49 or cheaper), The Berkley Frenzy Flicker Shad, now has 4 sizes and New colors for 2012.
The Rapala Jointed Shad Rap has new sizes and colors and since it is suspending I have caught Bass with it already this year!
I love the NEW Bass Assault Swim jigs and the huge selection of sizes and colors...I put away all of my other Bass jigs!
If you can spare the money, the Lucky Craft Fat Smasher is the ticket...the MS American Shad color is my favorite producing lure color of all time...and it also has caught fish already this year!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Keitech, also has a new line of Swimming Shad and Swim Tail Grubs coming out...soon!!!

Heck, I'm so happy, I just couldn't help myself!!!LOL


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> One of the "Best Buy" Cranks out there ($4.49 or cheaper), The Berkley Frenzy Flicker Shad, now has 4 sizes and New colors for 2012.
> The Rapala Jointed Shad Rap has new sizes and colors and since it is suspending I have caught Bass with it already this year!
> I love the NEW Bass Assault Swim jigs and the huge selection of sizes and colors...I put away all of my other Bass jigs!
> If you can spare the money, the Lucky Craft Fat Smasher is the ticket...the MS American Shad color is my favorite producing lure color of all time...and it also has caught fish already this year!


I've been on the fence with the fat smasher. I'm a big lucky craft fan but haven't done well with any of their jointed body baits. Maybe i just need to give them more time. I've been quite fond of the sebile swimbaits and keep going back to them. Glad to hear they are working out for someone.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I've been on the fence with the fat smasher. I'm a big lucky craft fan but haven't done well with any of their jointed body baits. Maybe i just need to give them more time. I've been quite fond of the sebile swimbaits and keep going back to them. Glad to hear they are working out for someone.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I mainly fish Keitech plastic swimbaits and the Fat Smasher is comparable...I needed something for skinney water that wouldn't be getting hung up all the time....and I'm really starting to like suspending lures!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I just scored one of these:

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Vagabond_Swim_Hustler_Inject/descpage-VSHI.html



I hope it is slow sink enough to wake it.


----------



## Nitro99 (Apr 11, 2010)

Portage Lakes fun.....13" Uptons Customs....
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Uptons_Straight_Tail_Worm_13_5pk/descpage-UPTNSTW.html


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Have to agree with Intimadator on 2 fronts. The Flicker Shads are amazing. Not only because of their price tag, but because they work. And the MS American shad by Lucky Craft are simply awesome as well. I also like the Jap. ms shad color with the greenish head. I have both in the Bevy Shad cranks. The only problem with the MS series is that the scales come off over time which at $15 a bait is simply inexcusable IMO. I put a light coat of epoxy on them but it's pretty sad that one would have to do anything to a brand new bait at any cost.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Nitro99 said:


> Portage Lakes fun.....13" Uptons Customs....
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Uptons_Straight_Tail_Worm_13_5pk/descpage-UPTNSTW.html


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...those look good!

Shhhhh...

http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Roman_Made_Prologue_Worm/descpage-RMPW.html


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> The Flicker Shads are amazing. Not only because of their price tag, but because they work.


I just started trolling those last year, a supertight wobble and vibration. Just saw BPS has 12 colors you can't get anywhere else. The chrome clown got me the most fish last year. And they catch every species.


----------



## adam_smith_nap (Oct 30, 2011)

has anyone tried out the new rick clunn luckycraft jerkbaits, they are almost a replica of the vision 110's which are $29.99 but the rick clunn's are 7.99. I bought three and they suspened in the water great but i havent had a chance to go out and really get to fish them.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

buckzye11 said:


> I just started trolling those last year, a supertight wobble and vibration. Just saw BPS has 12 colors you can't get anywhere else. The chrome clown got me the most fish last year. And they catch every species.


There are a couple of other places to get exclusive colors in the Flicker Shads. Check these out. 
http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/berkley-flicker-shad
http://www.scheelssports.com/webapp...logId=10101&productId=253713&categoryId=34689

Just love Scheels perch bundle


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> Have to agree with Intimadator on 2 fronts. The Flicker Shads are amazing. Not only because of their price tag, but because they work. And the MS American shad by Lucky Craft are simply awesome as well. I also like the Jap. ms shad color with the greenish head. I have both in the Bevy Shad cranks. The only problem with the MS series is that the scales come off over time which at $15 a bait is simply inexcusable IMO. I put a light coat of epoxy on them but it's pretty sad that one would have to do anything to a brand new bait at any cost.


Man, you must be "banging" those MS shad to pop the scales off like that!
I had the MS Americans for 4yrs and nothing like that has happened....probably because after I lost several at 15 bucks a pop, now I don't throw them in the rocks...I'll put on a Rapala or Flicker shad for "Boulder Duty"!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Man, you must be "banging" those MS shad to pop the scales off like that!
> I had the MS Americans for 4yrs and nothing like that has happened....probably because after I lost several at 15 bucks a pop, now I don't throw them in the rocks...I'll put on a Rapala or Flicker shad for "Boulder Duty"!


I should add that the problem I had was with one bait only. When it was new it seemed like the scaling was lifted a bit more than the other MS baits. It didn't take long for a couple of scales to come off thanks to walleye teeth. After reading some posts of similar experiences I decided to coat the others with epoxy. Not enough to alter the weight or action, but enough to keep it from happening. That being said, the MS series are still one of my favs. Especially the American Shad. I don't know if there is a better shad pattern out there.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> I should add that the problem I had was with one bait only. When it was new it seemed like the scaling was lifted a bit more than the other MS baits. It didn't take long for a couple of scales to come off thanks to walleye teeth. After reading some posts of similar experiences I decided to coat the others with epoxy. Not enough to alter the weight or action, but enough to keep it from happening. That being said, the MS series are still one of my favs. Especially the American Shad. I don't know if there is a better shad pattern out there.


Agreed!

SpfldBassGuy is going post a pic later of the New Keitech Easy Shads that I just received from Vietnam. They should be on the "CJ water temps" thread in the SW forum and the "Tackle" forum! 
The Lime/Chart is gonna be a Gator magnet, the other colors are gonna put the hurtin' on Bass. The silicons they used for these baits just give them an amazing "Real" action. I'm also waiting on the Smaller versions!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll be sure and check them out.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

adam_smith_nap said:


> has anyone tried out the new rick clunn luckycraft jerkbaits, they are almost a replica of the vision 110's which are $29.99 but the rick clunn's are 7.99. I bought three and they suspened in the water great but i havent had a chance to go out and really get to fish them.


Those clunn jerkbaits are made by lucky strike, not lucky craft. But they do look identical to the megabass. I'd guess there are going to need some new hooks and split rings befor they go to the water. That's usually how companies copy a bait and keep the price down. Could be worth a look though....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...those look good!
> 
> Shhhhh...
> 
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Roman_Made_Prologue_Worm/descpage-RMPW.html


I put 2 of the roman made swimbaits on my christmas list this year and sent the email link to everyone i could think of.... still looking for someone to send me one though.... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm afraid I just wouldn't handle losing a Roman Made bait very well.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> I'm afraid I just wouldn't handle losing a Roman Made bait very well.


I may swim for one....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I put 2 of the roman made swimbaits on my christmas list this year and sent the email link to everyone i could think of.... still looking for someone to send me one though....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I didn't link to swimbaits tho.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Tokugawa said:


> I didn't link to swimbaits tho.


But i know you've looked at them as well..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

id club someone over the and make em swim for if they snagged my roman made swim bait. of course i dont own one. and i dont plan to own one of those overpriced baits. i could go to lbf and buy those 40 dollar spro swimbaits. or the 20 dollar bait.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For the fishing I do, Give me some good old Shad Raps and Flicker Shads. Didn't realize I had this many till I layed them out. What's sad is I just ordered more Flicker Shads. Is it spring yet???


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> For the fishing I do, Give me some good old Shad Raps and Flicker Shads. Didn't realize I had this many till I layed them out. What's sad is I just ordered more Flicker Shads. Is it spring yet???


MY HEAVENS!!!!!
The good thing about the lake we fish is that we have not had a shad kill for at least 6 years and they have exploded, every size for every size of predator....everything in the reservoir, Bass, Walleye, Crappie, etc, is keying on shad! As long as you have something in a SHAD color, you will catch fish! I'm not saying other colors won't work...but if you have a good shad color...you'll be "Golden"!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> id club someone over the and make em swim for if they snagged my roman made swim bait. of course i dont own one. and i dont plan to own one of those overpriced baits. i could go to lbf and buy those 40 dollar spro swimbaits. or the 20 dollar bait.


They're definitely over priced, but they're no spro either..... 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> They're definitely over priced, but they're no spro either.....
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


If you think they're over priced...did you see the swimbait Tokugawa posted a while back on the Alabam rig thread....that was over FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS each!
We were all laughing that if you loaded up your Alabama rig with them it would be close to $2500 and weigh a couple pounds!!LOL


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Intimidator said:


> If you think they're over priced...did you see the swimbait Tokugawa posted a while back on the Alabam rig thread....that was over FOUR HUNDRED DOLLARS each!
> We were all laughing that if you loaded up your Alabama rig with them it would be close to $2500 and weigh a couple pounds!!LOL


Those are the ones....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Haha, yeah those are the ones that they were talking about.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

How 'bout this bad boy!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That looks like a mobile that used to hang over my daughters crib. 

If anyone ever sees me out there casting some wind-chime looking thing around, OR casting a $400 lure- please call the law cause it means I've finally snapped.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> That looks like a mobile that used to hang over my daughters crib.
> 
> If anyone ever sees me out there casting some wind-chime looking thing around, OR casting a $400 lure- please call the law cause it means I've finally snapped.


Yep! 
That's just not "Fishing" IMHO! Why not just throw out a cast net!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> That looks like a mobile that used to hang over my daughters crib.
> 
> If anyone ever sees me out there casting some wind-chime looking thing around, OR casting a $400 lure- please call the law cause it means I've finally snapped.


That's funny! I can't even imagine throwing something like this!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

mpd5094 said:


> How 'bout this bad boy!!!


That ain't right. LOL!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Can you just imagine the sound that thing makes when it hits the water??? I'd almost be afraid of any fish that sticks around after a splash like that.


----------



## Frank-O (Sep 6, 2010)

I live in Toledo and mainly fish the clear water Michigan lakes. They are so heavily pressured, i need realistic looking hard baits and new soft plastic designs that these fish arent to. 2 years ago i went to Texas for 2 weeks for work picked up some 1.5 cranks from Academy Outdoors and was amazed by the finish, it rivals the RC's. That, and they have an awesome tight wobble. I have caught some great fish on these in the green sunfish color. The price is amazing for the great finish and design. You cranking guys need to check them out now that Academy has started selling their lures online. These are the H2O Xpress brand made by Academy themselves. I don't think you can get them anywhere else. 
http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...dear+Sunfish&N=97009336+10001&Ntt=h2o&Ntk=All

For soft plastics, i started using the Reaction Innovations Skinny Dipper. What a versatile lure. You can swim it like a swim bait, you can hop it like a top water frog or pitch it like a sweet beaver. This was my #1 bait last year and i can't wait til this damn ice thaws off around here and i can start sight fishing and pitching this beast into smallmouth beds !


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Frank-O said:


> I live in Toledo and mainly fish the clear water Michigan lakes. They are so heavily pressured, i need realistic looking hard baits and new soft plastic designs that these fish arent to. 2 years ago i went to Texas for 2 weeks for work picked up some 1.5 cranks from Academy Outdoors and was amazed by the finish, it rivals the RC's. That, and they have an awesome tight wobble. I have caught some great fish on these in the green sunfish color. The price is amazing for the great finish and design. You cranking guys need to check them out now that Academy has started selling their lures online. These are the H2O Xpress brand made by Academy themselves. I don't think you can get them anywhere else.
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...dear+Sunfish&N=97009336+10001&Ntt=h2o&Ntk=All
> 
> For soft plastics, i started using the Reaction Innovations Skinny Dipper. What a versatile lure. You can swim it like a swim bait, you can hop it like a top water frog or pitch it like a sweet beaver. This was my #1 bait last year and i can't wait til this damn ice thaws off around here and i can start sight fishing and pitching this beast into smallmouth beds !



Hey, thanks for sharing....they look nice and at at nice price!


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Rebel has a hard body frog with 2 trebles simply called rebel frog. I bought 2 and can't wait to use them. Also for shallow water guys, the manns minus 1 at 3.5 inches and 5/8 oz that thing is pretty big and should catch big spawners in the shallows


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

You know, all this sharing has brought a tear to my eyes!!LOL
We as fishermen are not suppose to be helping each other out like this!!!

Thanks guys, I really enjoy hearing what others are using and having success with. Even though my tackle box is complete, it really does help others who are searching and trying to put together their own "Perfect Tackle Box"!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't know how many of you like jigging spoons and blade baits, but they are one of my fav methods throughout the year for almost every species. 
I started making my own a few years ago and haven't stopped since. They are made out of metal tubing and lead. As you can see, it's become quite an addiction.
I designed these spin-blades last year and haven't fully put them through their paces yet. Although I did catch some eyes and crappie with them on the few trips out at the end of last year.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

These new live target frogs in the small 45 size look awesome. I can't wait to throw em plus I'll be trying out the new RC sticks as well (Megabass 110 copies)


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

i am buying a few packs of these for sure this year for my frogs,
http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lake_Fork_Frog_Tail_Hook_2pk/descpage-LFFGHOOK.html


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Joshb said:


> i am buying a few packs of these for sure this year for my frogs,
> http://www.tacklewarehouse.com/Lake_Fork_Frog_Tail_Hook_2pk/descpage-LFFGHOOK.html


I noticed those as well. I'll be purchasing a pack to test out this year too.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

All Eyes said:


> I don't know how many of you like jigging spoons and blade baits, but they are one of my fav methods throughout the year for almost every species.
> I started making my own a few years ago and haven't stopped since. They are made out of metal tubing and lead. As you can see, it's become quite an addiction.
> I designed these spin-blades last year and haven't fully put them through their paces yet. Although I did catch some eyes and crappie with them on the few trips out at the end of last year.


Very nice work....thanks for sharing!

I'm sure alot of guys that jig with spoons and blades are drooling right now!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Intimidator said:


> Very nice work....thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm sure alot of guys that jig with spoons and blades are drooling right now!


Thanks! I'm a spoon/blade junkie and it's been a fun hobby for me. I thought someone may be interested in making some of their own. I've posted some other pics and stuff in the Tackle Making section as well as in my photo section. I can now make a spoon in 20 minutes from start to finish, but lately I'll take my time finishing with a hand file till they're what I want. 
Gonna get into carving and painting my own crankbaits this winter and am sure it's going to be just as addicting. 
If you haven't already, check out the hand made crankbaits in the Tackle Making section done by VC111, Tigger, and several others. Most are muskie baits. They are jaw dropping good. Heads above anything you could ever buy off the shelf IMO.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Thanks! I'm a spoon/blade junkie and it's been a fun hobby for me. I thought someone may be interested in making some of their own. I've posted some other pics and stuff in the Tackle Making section as well as in my photo section. I can now make a spoon in 20 minutes from start to finish, but lately I'll take my time finishing with a hand file till they're what I want.
> Gonna get into carving and painting my own crankbaits this winter and am sure it's going to be just as addicting.
> If you haven't already, check out the hand made crankbaits in the Tackle Making section done by VC111, Tigger, and several others. Most are muskie baits. They are jaw dropping good. Heads above anything you could ever buy off the shelf IMO.


Better than anything off of a shelf. Some look like you can fillet and eat them!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

JSykes3 said:


> Better than anything off of a shelf. Some look like you can fillet and eat them!


Agreed! They are pieces OF ART!


----------



## 614-bass (Jul 22, 2008)

well not anything new but ive finally got to making my hand tied jigs the way i want them so i pretty excited to start throwing them.

But im really wanting to throw the A-rig a little bit and see what the hype is all about


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone ever tried trolling for walleye with an Apex A-Plug? They are a foam crankbait style body on a trolling harness. They're cheap and they work extremely well.


----------

